# Has anyone successfully flashed from mr4 radio to older radio?



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone flashed the mr4 radios on any rom other than the mr4 leaked rom, & then flashed back to older radios without any problems?

If so what rom were/are u on & what radios?


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Has anyone flashed the mr4 radios on any rom other than the mr4 leaked rom, & then flashed back to older radios without any problems?
> 
> If so what rom were/are u on & what radios?


Yeah no problem flashing from or too the MR4 radio on Worksheds AOSP (cm 7.2) or any other radio for that matter.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

No problem here either.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Lohk said:


> Yeah no problem flashing from or too the MR4 radio on Worksheds AOSP (cm 7.2) or any other radio for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


same here. Mr4 radio has poopy 4g IMO.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone have a link to the old lte radio file? I'm getting really bad service with the mr4 lte radio.

Edit: never mind I found them lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

